#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  Hello Everyone , Film Activist Here

## Karikaalan

hi there! I am kishanth Sri . I am a film activist and currently a undergraduate of software engineering at university of Kelaniya. i am here to share exciting facts about films. looking forward :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Beacon

> hi there! I am kishanth Sri . I am a film activist and currently a undergraduate of software engineering at university of Kelaniya. i am here to share exciting facts about films. looking forward


Hi Kishanth,
Welcome to The HUB Sri Lanka forum, Of course for sure! Since its a newly launched forum, we may need some time to get the momentum going, Be active, Help others and have fun  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> hi there! I am kishanth Sri . I am a film activist and currently a undergraduate of software engineering at university of Kelaniya. i am here to share exciting facts about films. looking forward


HI kishanth
excited to learn more interesting things from you

----------


## Moana

Hello Kishanth!
Happy that you are here in The Hub.

----------


## Dhiya

Hi kishanth,
I am eagerly expecting more interesting reviews from the cinema. Keep sharing with us.

----------


## Shamee

> hi there! I am kishanth Sri . I am a film activist and currently a undergraduate of software engineering at university of Kelaniya. i am here to share exciting facts about films. looking forward


Hi Kishanth, 
You can share your short films here and entertain us. You can gain some comments from us. I think it will help toempower yourself and you can obtain many fans from our family. Just an idea😊

----------

